# Male Wood Mice



## Pip Squeak (Jun 15, 2014)

Hello,

I was wondering if there is any market for male wood mice. When asking I am not looking to see if this is a money maker just if people are generally interested in this species, this gender.

My two little wood mice, which I believed to be both female as they were captured by our cat quite young, decided one should change gender on me and then help produce a few more little clones. So with 5 babies, I have 4 males. They're living together right now and getting along fine but if I find them fighting, I may have to find homes for them. They have a very sweet nature, despite coming from wild origins, as they had two domestic nannies and have been handled from a very young age to give them the best shot at being homed but of course are a little faster than your typical domestic mouse, so probably not for the young as they won't be as easy to handle (but can be held and enjoy a good hand treadmill!)

I also don't want them to go to anyone seeking feed mice or mice to breed feed mice as so much care has been taken to encourage a friendly little companion and well I love them so of course don't want them used for food.

The great thing about them is that they are used to domestic mice, can even live with a female domestic mouse (they are currently housed with one of their female nannies) without reproduction! So I think that is a potentially good characteristic but without knowing the mouse market, I don't know if people want mice that have been bred by the wild distant cousins.

So hoping the folks here who are in the mouse market can let me know!

Many thanks,


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Some are kept in captivity, I've also seen them on an animal dealers stock list. However they don't appear to be commonly kept. Your best bet would be advertising in places like reptileukfroum they have a mammal section or exotics forums. All though I think people who would be interested my be more after pairs or does, I know that's how it seems to be in other non domestic rodents, they want to breed them selves so also males can be harder to rehome.


----------



## Pip Squeak (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi - thanks for the information...are those suggestions of reptile for feeder (or breeding of feeder) mice?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

No The reptile UK forum has a mammal section for both domestic, exotic and selling, some people sell feeder mice, some sell pet mice some show mice (allong with many other types of mammals both domestic and exotic). The feeder mice are normaly very cheap like £1 a mouse where as the ones for pets are advertised at a higher price advertised so that way no one will want them as food as its not worth it for the reptile owner.
There is also exotic keepers forum, there isn't a reptile section on there I think.
Those sort of places would be your best bet to advertise them as there will be keepers of the more exotic animals on there Reptiles are only a part of what comes under the term exotic


----------



## Pip Squeak (Jun 15, 2014)

ok - great. Thanks very much for the information.


----------

